# Lyndex collets quality



## calstar (Feb 8, 2015)

Just bought a 14 piece Lyndex collet set at a garage sale(old dusty box in the corner, no other machinist related stuff, damn) for $30, all but 4 or 5 in original plastic wrapping in the little cardboard boxes. Home owner said probably left over from his dad's shop, didn't know what they were for but thought they must be worth something, asked $40, I offered 30) Made in Japan, _I imagine they're a step up in quality from the typical Shars or Enco Chinese collets, right, anyone know?_ Pic below for those "no pics, didn't happen" folks.)

thanks, Brian


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 8, 2015)

Gotta love that.   Great find!


----------



## 18w (Feb 8, 2015)

I have the exact same set and they are a quality R8 collet. I have heard that some of the new Lyndex are not marked Made in Japan so perhaps the new ones are of different quality. My set was purchased 6 years ago and I didn't get them for $30.00 lol. You got a great deal....congrats!

Regards 
Darrell


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 8, 2015)

Japanese tooling is generally of excellent quality, in my experience.
i have several Lydex NMTB30 and NMTB40 tapered endmill holders and shell mill holders.
i have had no problems with their quality or craftsmanship.
excellent find!
:rubbinghands:


----------



## autonoz (Feb 15, 2015)

Im very happy with the older set I acquired. Tolerances are way better than the china ones I was using prior.


----------



## Joe B (Feb 16, 2015)

I have several Lydex 5-c collets for my lathe. If the R8s are comparable, and I suspect they would be, they should have a total indicator runout of less than .0005"  at the collet face on any stock size that they will close on. For many of these collets, the dial test indicator doesn't move more than the lathe spindle itself moves. However, on all my quality 5C collets, once I get more than .005" over or under the labeled size, runout at an inch or more beyond the face of the collet is not as accurate. If the R8 collets have similar charactoristics on grip range, be cautious if stretching their grip range. With my 5C, on-size stock is held incredibly true out to several inches from the collet. I think you made a great buy!


----------



## w9jbc (Feb 16, 2015)

I have almost a complete of 5c collets made by lyndex from 1/8 to 1" they  seem pretty good to me. I use them regularly at work to the point I fabricated a collet rack for them to fit in a Kennedy drawer.


----------



## george wilson (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a faint memory of the new collets not being as good as they used to be. Someone refresh my memory.


----------



## speedmill (Feb 16, 2015)

calstar said:


> Just bought a 14 piece Lyndex collet set at a garage sale(old dusty box in the corner, no other machinist related stuff, damn) for $30, all but 4 or 5 in original plastic wrapping in the little cardboard boxes. Home owner said probably left over from his dad's shop, didn't know what they were for but thought they must be worth something, asked $40, I offered 30) Made in Japan, _I imagine they're a step up in quality from the typical Shars or Enco Chinese collets, right, anyone know?_ Pic below for those "no pics, didn't happen" folks.)
> 
> thanks, Brian


----------

